# Prepper predictions for 2017 anyone?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

What could possibly go wrong, I mean what with everything looking so rosey these days, right?

10 Terrifying Predictions For 2017

10. Italy's Banking System Collapses

9. The US And China Engage In A Trade War

8. The Taliban Take Over Afghanistan (Again)

7. Marine Le Pen Is Elected President Of France

6. North Korea Goes Full Nuclear

5. ISIS Unleashes Carnage In Europe

4. A Crippling Cyber Attack

3. Genocide in Africa and Asia

2. A Major War

1. A US Insurgency

Let's hope it's a good year where we're able to build up our preps and nothing much happens... yet. But what are your thoughts?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Without saying I'm just limping along, . . . let me say I am "prepping along".

Looking to invest in a good quality night vision device.

Looking to can up a bunch more meat.

Looking to have a really productive garden for a change (last year was a horrible excuse for a garden).

Looking to improve my shooting ability.

Looking to get my "bug out" preps along a bunch farther than they are today.

Just a few things I'm looking at.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Without saying I'm just limping along, . . . let me say I am "prepping along".
> 
> Looking to invest in a good quality night vision device.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good year to me, Dwight!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama's scorched earth policy as he exit is going be costly. Not only in taxes. Clearly he wants all hell to break loose ,then he will on CNN Msnbc and the rest running his mouth. Civil unrests coming I spades.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The only thing that currently worries me is Obama's last days in office and strong possibility of your democratic party doing stupid crap to sabotage your new president and future relationship with Russia.

My plan for 2017 is to continue to prep and increase my food supply. I'm getting better at sewing shoes and boots by hand and right now working on drafting simple Winter coat patterns that require less stitching. Bought an old Russian sewing machine that I need to clean-up and fix and find more spare parts for, also increasing my fabric, fur & thread preps for sewing.
Currently we have 3 bicycles that are fantastic in the snow, will have to buy more spare parts and better tools.

I'm pretty physically fit thanks to Kozak sword/shashka (fencing/fighting) practice and swimming but this year I'd like to try something different in addition to what I'm already doing, still thinking about it


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Obama's scorched earth policy as he exit is going be costly. Not only in taxes. Clearly he wants all hell to break loose ,then he will on CNN Msnbc and the rest running his mouth. Civil unrests coming I spades.


I agree. What they said here is what I see.



> It sounds ridiculous. The idea that a group in the United States would arm itself and begin a violent insurgency sounds like something from a dystopian sci-fi story. But it's scarily plausible.
> 
> US politics are more polarized than ever. Pew Research shows that Americans no longer trust their countrymen from the other side of the political spectrum. Extreme left and right groups are stirring their followers into a violent frenzy on social media, everyone thinks the system is rigged against their group, and both sides are arming themselves. Throw in a super-divisive election and a president many are convinced is illegitimate, and you've got the stage set for another civil war.
> 
> We're not saying this will definitely happen in 2017 or even at all. Most likely, none of this will come to pass, and we'll look extremely foolish. But the US right now is a divided, angry, and worried place. And unless someone works to break this cycle, it could lead down a very dark path indeed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking at this from a prepper angle, I think many things will enlighten us.

1). There's always a "tell all" book about the outgoing president, usually written by a chauffer or a chef. This one will have dirt.

2). Emergency, long term storage food will be sold openly in grocery stores, and no one will laugh about paranoia.

3). Brown boots will make a comeback. Harley already sells some.

4). My personal favorite, the fixed blade knife will make a serious comeback. Not as flashy as the high-priced junk, but a lot more useful. I already made the switch.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I can see some civil unrest, not to the levels of Arab Spring or Union Wars in Italy - America is so diverse and areas are compartmentalized from each other that if a bunch of people in Brooklyn rioted it would not cause Tacoma or Dallas to riot.

Liberals as a whole are all talk little to none bite, sure some BLM types might set some crap on fire next time one of Obama's "sons" gets shot for being an idiot, but that is par for course.

I can definitely see more attacks in Europe, their counter terror efforts are asinine and have passed beyond the bell curve; it will start in France and Germany and get much worse. Same for smaller nations - Belarus, Estonia, Portugal, etc make excellent targets and network proliferation sites for threat actors.

If the EU doesnt unf--k themselves time now it will only get worse. American media reports on terror attacks but there are daily rapes, murders, abductions going on there too.

With this geopol mess that Obama left us I can imagine that something kicks off in Isreal - what people dont know is ISIS and affilate Salafist groups are browbeating Turk and Egyptian soldiers in the Sinai and are looking to make a move into Palestine if the 2 state solution is passed.

Palestine is a strategic/theological target and gives them a chance to kill more Shia (Hezbollah) and sow discord...also add Damascus to that list, it might be out of scope with Russian intervention but we need to stand Syria back up as a strongman.

Im "prepping along" like Dwight, going to start bulking on certain stuff and probably buy another Camdex and pare down Calibers. Finished speccing out 2 more AR builds and going for thermals and perhaps a can if the prices drop/get removed off the NFA 

Stay alert. Stay alive

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I predict in 2017;

*Some of the* *The BAD*

Federal Regulations will continue
Federal UnConstitutional Spending will continue
Feds will continue to extort taxes from my earnings under the threat of incarceration
We will lose more freedoms
The media will continue its anti-American propoganda

*Some of The Good*

Illegal Immigration will slow 
ObamaCare will be repealed
A few departments of the Federal Government will be slashed

*Some of* *The Ugly*

Terrorism from islam will continue
The Liberal Mentally Ill Mindset will ramp up in many of the large cities and demoncrat controlled states


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Im "prepping along" like Dwight, going to start bulking on certain stuff and probably buy another Camdex and pare down Calibers. Finished speccing out 2 more AR builds and going for thermals


I've had several ARs and AKs, and even built a flat-top AR with a Shilen barrel. When you said thermals, you got my attention. I interpreted that as vision enhancement and not wool socks! (Bad inside joke).

I've long thought that seeing the enemy first was probably a better idea. I'm been looking around for night vision equipment as a better alternative. I've got a great stainless 10/22 that is accurate out to 200 yards (at least). If he never sees me, it doesn't matter what he's carrying.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I've had several ARs and AKs, and even built a flat-top AR with a Shilen barrel. When you said thermals, you got my attention. I interpreted that as vision enhancement and not wool socks! (Bad inside joke).
> 
> I've long thought that seeing the enemy first was probably a better idea. I'm been looking around for night vision equipment as a better alternative. I've got a great stainless 10/22 that is accurate out to 200 yards (at least). If he never sees me, it doesn't matter what he's carrying.


Building an AR and turning my own barrel from a blank was a hugely rewarded experience - albeit a hard one, plus with all the parts and with the Shilen blank and tooling I used I am able to justify just buying pre-fabbed Liljas lol

I agree with you that seeing the enemy is the first part of a battle, however it's an iffy topic when people pose it in a SHTF/WROL situation.
- When hunting I know what a deer is, I know I am hunting it so I don't need to do a threat analysis, etc...I mean, it's a freaking deer lol
- In combat/deployment settings I benefit from multi-source intel, know who the enemy is, etc
- In SHTF...well, how do I know that group of women aren't a band of murderers and how do I know that group of dudes are traveling thespians and not plunderers?

I got to use some fancier Gen 2 NVs in SOF, as well as those $18K EOTech thermal optics (forget what the nomenclature is)...and I like Thermals much better than NV, I hate the color green and find it easier to pick things up in WH/BH/Sepia via a Thermal - also thermals can pick up considerably longer ranges dependent, but you get what you pay for.

Right now I am eyeballing a Armasight Prometheus 336 3-12x42, for $3.3K it gets you all you need that those overpriced Govt overrun EOTechs do, the other option which is a bit cheaper is the Pulsar Apex XD38A, I tried both the sights compared with a WAY over priced IRD M300W.

The Pulsar and Prometheus 336 both allegedly pick up to 900m...we took torches to steel plate to test the range, being digital when you "zoom" in you are really zooming into the image capture so it pixelates - but Damn! Within 500m it is very crisp and the zero'ing is also "1-touch"...didn't get any 1/4 MOA, more like 1MOA, but when you are shooting yotes and pigs in TN it doesn't matter a whole lot.

The one thing that I thought was annoying is the high pitched buzzing from the optics, but the yotes must have heard it and were coming in VERY close to us.

Pretty much over 2.5K you can get into really great thermals, unless I can try a 5K unit here in a month or so, but I am leaning to the my aforementioned pieces. Helps to have spare cash laying around lol...but I also want a new "fancy" car


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Here in the US we currently have a power outages in the Northeast as I am typing so let me go out on a limb and say we will have multiple power outages lasting 3 days to 3 weeks affecting millions of people this winter and next. Remains to be seen if the Russians or others will do it on purpose but our government has said that foreign powers can turn off our lights anytime they want to . So next shooting war expect the grid to go down . 

Central and North America will have at least have one hurricane along with the normal Tornado's, ice storms , seasonal flooding in 'normal' flood areas. In addition we will have several extreme snow / heavy rain events like we saw in Kansas , Ohio and Louisiana last year 30 inches or rain in 24 hours is what I recall without looking it up to check numbers. Heavy rain that floods areas that have never been know to flood. 

We will continue to; Have civil unrest in metro areas with mob fights in shopping and entertainment areas involving teenagers like we saw last week. 
Have riots in response to police shootings regardless if the shooting is 'justified ' or not. 
Have several mass shootings - sovereign citizen movement ambushing police, KKK attacking black churches, lone wolf attacks by ISIS supporters and your 
occasional who the hell knows why shooter. 

I agree a trade war with China looks likely. 

Overseas I see wars continuing and expanding in Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, Yemen, Sudan, Turkey with Refugees from those wars continuing to be an issue in Europe . The rise of right wing nationalist parties could spell big trouble for peace in Europe especially with the anti NATO talk during the recent US election.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2017 will be an interesting year for this house. The last time I retired start a new career with in 30 days. Nov28th I dropped out. Done working for a living. It was planned but I moved it up about 9 months. Spending habits will change, but standard of living will not be effected much. The move will allow me to be a big part of the Granddaughters health care and to spend more time with all the grandchildren. Wife is happy about it and has made that clear. Yesterday was the first honey do list item. I am sure this will come up from time to time.
41 years of marriage 2017 will start a new phase for us. This being a house husband should be interesting. Wife plans to finish out her 30 years so she has a year to go.
No more two work demands effecting our time. We will have no problem running away on the bike starting in spring. While I still get calls from work they are fading no more phone calls day in and day out. Soon I may not even need one. My worth has always been drawn from my family so adjusting will not be a problem. God has blessed this house and I am sure there are interesting things to come.
Bring it on 2017, life has been a heck of a ride and it aint over yet.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We get to go broke in 2017.in Michigan medigap up $200.00 per month,gasoline up 7.3 cents per gallon,car registration up 20%,price of food up,what else can I bitch about.fluck 2017.we just do not have the money.
Just before we get evicted,I will give you all a last goodbye.dont even know what we will do with our precious dog we have had for 9 years.we will be out on the street with her I guess.we will have no where to go.

Dont like this post please,it just pisses me off more.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am optimistic that 2017 will usher in welcome change. With Obamacare being repealed and the free market being put back into the system my healthcare outlay will stabilize and eventually drop, guns and ammo will become more plentiful and affordable, ISIS will be against the ropes and too engaged in an epic ass whipping that global terrorism will decline, I will retire from LE in May and my overall health will improve and we will have more respect on a global scale and we will stop pandering to Wahabbist and violent Sunni Muslims for a change.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

There will be civil unrest. Black lives matter, Democrats and like minded libtards are going to officially join forces. They will start crap and when the police spank them, trump will be blamed for it.

Homegrown terrorist will strike more and gun control idiots will blame gun owners and 2A for it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> There will be civil unrest. Black lives matter, Democrats and like minded libtards are going to officially join forces. They will start crap and when the police spank them, trump will be blamed for it.
> 
> Homegrown terrorist will strike more and gun control idiots will blame gun owners and 2A for it.


I'm afraid you may be correct here. 2017 should definitely be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

More people will be prepping

silver will get to around $28 an oz

Gold will hold around $1400

Trump will bomb ISIS sites more often then obama played golf

Pennsylvania and other states will be forced to redo their Drivers Licenses to meet federal Requirements 

There will be at least one major riot in a city that will last a week +

The US Dollar will weaken


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hillary in jail would make my year.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

What I think is going to happen is that a race war fueled by democrats and liberal media is going to put the U.S in a more of a weakened state due to the increase in violent protests and that is when you will see a drastic rise in insurgency on U.S soil. 

My fiance works at a large hospital about an hour and a half away, there is a very " culturally mixed " population in that city, you name it and it's there, she's told me multiple times that she feels under-gunned with just pepper spray in her hand. About a week before the holidays her one friend and co-worker was pulled from her car while at a red light, she was beaten and hospitalized by a group of B.L.M members. No arrests have been made yet, I find it odd how many out cries it would have been given; had there been a change of skin color and a change of Republican to Democrat bumper sticker on the back of her car. It's sickening to say it did not even make the local news. 

Truthfully I'm surprised there hasn't been a race war yet, and I'm not saying a race fighting for their rights, I'm talking about shootouts in the streets, somewhere it has to stop. Senseless crimes and criminal activities cannot go on, it might not make the news every night, but everyone here knows as well as I do every day it keeps gaining and gaining.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Grinch2 said:


> About a week before the holidays her one friend and co-worker was pulled from her car while at a red light, she was beaten and hospitalized by a group of B.L.M members. No arrests have been made yet, I find it odd how many out cries it would have been given; had there been a change of skin color and a change of Republican to Democrat bumper sticker on the back of her car. It's sickening to say it did not even make the local news.


What is sickening is that the only way this is going to stop is if she had been prepared, doors locked, windows up, and a 9mm to defend herself and friend, and with the realization at that point it very well could be you or them.

*Rancher*


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

The Jeanie was cut loose out of the bottle in 1945! It is a matter of time and for
whatever reason the Jeanie will strike and strike hard! Too many N weapons for years now
and they will be used and soon, it's a matter of time! Stay tuned!


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

azrancher said:


> What is sickening is that the only way this is going to stop is if she had been prepared, doors locked, windows up, and a 9mm to defend herself and friend, and with the realization at that point it very well could be you or them.*Rancher*


From what I got of the situation was her windows were up and doors were locked; window got smashed door got opened and she was drug from the vehicle. And cannot carry a firearm of any make on hospital grounds, including the parking garage; now granted a rule being over-looked would have saved her life; however it runs the risk of being caught and losing your career, small price to pay for this instance, but on a daily basis far from ideal. I completely agree though that if I firearm was in play things could have ended much better, just in practicality for a nurse it's a rarity.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I wish I was wrong ..... but expect a continuation of the Destruction of America.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> We get to go broke in 2017.in Michigan medigap up $200.00 per month,gasoline up 7.3 cents per gallon,car registration up 20%,price of food up,what else can I bitch about.fluck 2017.we just do not have the money.
> Just before we get evicted,I will give you all a last goodbye.dont even know what we will do with our precious dog we have had for 9 years.we will be out on the street with her I guess.we will have no where to go.
> 
> Dont like this post please,it just pisses me off more.


I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I'll have to go against the overall gloomy outlook of the board, and predict a generally good year for 2017. 

The honeymoon period for Trump will extend way longer than normal, despite the screaming liberals, and expectations of lower taxes and less regulation in the business community will buoy the stock market and the dollar. Tension with Russia will be defused; actions against ISIS will be mostly in the planning stage and I don't expect a hot war in that arena until 2018. Repeal of Obamacare and the Wall Build will be endlessly debated in Congress; little will be done in 2017, but the people will be satisfied temporarily by seeing it brought forward. The sun will stay quiet, there will continue to be lower than normal hurricane activity, but the water crisis in the US West will get worse.

I will still prep for a general SHTF in the medium term, but I don't expect it this year.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I guess I'll have to go against the overall gloomy outlook of the board, and predict a generally good year for 2017.
> 
> The honeymoon period for Trump will extend way longer than normal, despite the screaming liberals, and expectations of lower taxes and less regulation in the business community will buoy the stock market and the dollar. Tension with Russia will be defused; actions against ISIS will be mostly in the planning stage and I don't expect a hot war in that arena until 2018. Repeal of Obamacare and the Wall Build will be endlessly debated in Congress; little will be done in 2017, but the people will be satisfied temporarily by seeing it brought forward. The sun will stay quiet, there will continue to be lower than normal hurricane activity, but the water crisis in the US West will get worse.
> 
> I will still prep for a general SHTF in the medium term, but I don't expect it this year.


Ladies and Gentlemen ... we have an optimist on the board. I pray to my God and Heavenly Father ... that he is right.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen ... we have an optimist on the board. I pray to my God and Heavenly Father ... that he is right.


I'm with you on this. I just don't think it's gonna happen. Being wrong would make me very happy.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

some of these predictions are nothing but continuations for past generations ....

the Middle East is the biggie - I think Syria could be held down to a truce - Iraq is just about finished up .... now what? - Israel will get a combined ISIS - Iran - Iraq - Syria - Russian - threat ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> some of these predictions are nothing but continuations for past generations ....
> 
> the Middle East is the biggie - I think Syria could be held down to a truce - Iraq is just about finished up .... now what? - Israel will get a combined ISIS - Iran - Iraq - Syria - Russian - threat ....


That'd be a mess. More mess.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> There will be civil unrest. Black lives matter, Democrats and like minded libtards are going to officially join forces. They will start crap and when the police spank them, trump will be blamed for it.
> 
> Homegrown terrorist will strike more and gun control idiots will blame gun owners and 2A for it.


Not sure I fully agree with the first part, . . . but the homegrown terrorist is a for sure, . . . anyone who doubts it is not reading the same writing I am on the wall.

There are two schools of thought, . . . a bunch of big ones, . . . planned and coordinated to strike all at once, . . . to put the whole country into a panic mode, . . . sort of like the first 24 hours after 9/11.

The other school being that it will be just a lot more pressure cooker bombers and the like, . . . maybe a few more gay club type shootings, . . . and again, the desired result being that we all get into a genuine "scared" state of mind.

I have friends that would order in groceries and popcorn if they thought there was a half decent shot at being caught up in a suicide bomber event.

Truthfully, I really have held my breath, . . . thinking that the suicide bomber thing is really long overdue here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> Not sure I fully agree with the first part, . . . but the homegrown terrorist is a for sure, . . . anyone who doubts it is not reading the same writing I am on the wall.
> 
> There are two schools of thought, . . . a bunch of big ones, . . . planned and coordinated to strike all at once, . . . to put the whole country into a panic mode, . . . sort of like the first 24 hours after 9/11.
> 
> ...


From what I understand Rosie and Michael Moore are already making a call to disrupt Trump's inauguration. Now, I also understand that for now it is just a "call"... Imagine if Soros starts funding groups to protest, disrupt and cause problems nation wide. Like an all out March on every city and start riots. This way they can force Trump into declaring Martial Law....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Not sure I fully agree with the first part, . . . but the homegrown terrorist is a for sure, . . . anyone who doubts it is not reading the same writing I am on the wall.
> 
> There are two schools of thought, . . . a bunch of big ones, . . . planned and coordinated to strike all at once, . . . to put the whole country into a panic mode, . . . sort of like the first 24 hours after 9/11.
> 
> ...


You can be sure a large scale terrorist attacks will accur here in the states @Dwight. They are not only at the gates but most assuredly already in country because of the last 8 years. They grow in frequency and scope. They will not be satisfied withe 50 here or 3000 their. They will look to increase the body count by thousands, not hundreds.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeez, it's scary how many people believe Trump will actually run the country well and follow through with even half the BS he's said. Not just here on the forum but everywhere. I can understand the hate for Hillary, these self entitled millennials and 'libtards', but the support for this idiot is astounding to me. He has changed his stances on every major issue more than once, pandering to what the Right-wing masses want to hear. 

Don't bother coming at me as if I'm a liberal or even left wing because I'm neither. Neither 'wings' fit me entirely so I refuse to identify with either of them. But I digress, on to the topic at hand....

With Trump's isolationist 'plan', for lack of a better word, I could defiantly see an economic war with China. With his hot-headed impulsive nature I can also see some problems developing with regards to North Korea and their nuclear weapons program, subsequently causing issues with Russia and China. Both Russia and NK share intense anti-americanism so war with NK would defiantly rev up the 'rooskies. 

It's tough to say, but my best guess is that the Black Lies matter movement will quiet down a bit in the coming year, as will the protests about the half-wit becoming president - just as the protest about Obama becoming pres quieted down after a while. 

-2cent


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


>


I thought I was jaded and pessimistic.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I thought I was jaded and pessimistic.


What did you expect? Her girl lost.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

2centprofit said:


> Jeez, it's scary how many people believe Trump will actually run the country well and follow through with even half the BS he's said. Not just here on the forum but everywhere. I can understand the hate for Hillary, these self entitled millennials and 'libtards', but the support for this idiot is astounding to me. He has changed his stances on every major issue more than once, pandering to what the Right-wing masses want to hear.
> 
> Don't bother coming at me as if I'm a liberal or even left wing because I'm neither. Neither 'wings' fit me entirely so I refuse to identify with either of them. But I digress, on to the topic at hand....
> 
> ...


Yup, he's been in office how many days now? Still hasn't done a damn thing. Go figure.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> What did you expect? Her girl lost.


Jill Stein?!!
Don't be silly!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2centprofit said:


> Jeez, it's scary how many people believe Trump will actually run the country well and follow through with even half the BS he's said. Not just here on the forum but everywhere. I can understand the hate for Hillary, these self entitled millennials and 'libtards', but the support for this idiot is astounding to me. He has changed his stances on every major issue more than once, pandering to what the Right-wing masses want to hear.
> 
> Don't bother coming at me as if I'm a liberal or even left wing because I'm neither. Neither 'wings' fit me entirely so I refuse to identify with either of them. But I digress, on to the topic at hand....
> 
> ...


I was no Trumpeteer, but I remember the same, scaremongering statements after Reagan was elected.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> Jill Stein?!!
> Don't be silly!!


And she STILL making money off the deal. Hell, she got more in contributions after she lost then she did during the campaign. And she gets to keep the lions portion. Not bad.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> And she STILL making money off the deal. Hell, she got more in contributions after she lost then she did during the campaign. And she gets to keep the lions portion. Not bad.


Sounds like a winning deal to me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

2centprofit said:


> Jeez, it's scary how many people believe Trump will actually run the country well and follow through with even half the BS he's said. Not just here on the forum but everywhere. I can understand the hate for Hillary, these self entitled millennials and 'libtards', but the support for this idiot is astounding to me. He has changed his stances on every major issue more than once, pandering to what the Right-wing masses want to hear.
> 
> Don't bother coming at me as if I'm a liberal or even left wing because I'm neither. Neither 'wings' fit me entirely so I refuse to identify with either of them. But I digress, on to the topic at hand....
> 
> ...


Whatever else he does, it has got to be so much better than what Hillary Clinton would have had up her sleeve for the US.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Using the 'he was a better choice than hillary' argument is kind of invalid if you're arguing for why he'd make a good president. If you're a person who voted against hillary by voting for trump, then that's at least semi logical rationale. I'm not speaking in regards to anti hillary voters. I'm speaking in regards to all the people praising him.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2centprofit said:


> Using the 'he was a better choice than hillary' argument is kind of invalid if you're arguing for why he'd make a good president. If you're a person who voted against hillary by voting for trump, then that's at least semi logical rational. I'm not speaking in regards to anti hillary voters. I'm speaking in regards to all the people praising him.


Personally I'm not praising Trump yet. But I am willing to give the guy a chance.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We'll all be eating Borsch this time next year. Hehe


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> We'll all be eating Borsch this time next year. Hehe


Oooh ouch! Well, you'll love it, I'll even pour you some vodka and make you dance to a balalaika :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> We'll all be eating Borsch this time next year. Hehe


So Trump is a Russian mole is the new Obama is a Muslim huh?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> So Trump is a Russian mole is the new Obama is a Muslim huh?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


It's just about beets and cabbage, man!!Hehe


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My fridge is full of borsh and spicy salted herring


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2centprofit said:


> Jeez, it's scary how many people believe Trump will actually run the country well and follow through with even half the BS he's said. Not just here on the forum but everywhere. I can understand the hate for Hillary, these self entitled millennials and 'libtards', but the support for this idiot is astounding to me. He has changed his stances on every major issue more than once, pandering to what the Right-wing masses want to hear.
> 
> Don't bother coming at me as if I'm a liberal or even left wing because I'm neither. Neither 'wings' fit me entirely so I refuse to identify with either of them. But I digress, on to the topic at hand....
> 
> ...


Other than your opinion what proof do you have Trump won't run the country well or follow through with the "BS" he's said?

And let me guess, you were a Cruz guy?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Other than your opinion what proof do you have Trump won't run the country well or follow through with the "BS" he's said?
> 
> And let me guess, you were a Cruz guy?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Liberals taught us you don't need proof. If you say it, then it's true. So there!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Oooh, I bleeve I'll stay outta this one. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prediction...
Mexico won't pay for a wall. Lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Prediction...
> Mexico won't pay for a wall. Lol


There are indirect methods available .... hmmm.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> There are indirect methods available .... hmmm.


Yup, there are a number of different ways to pull that off. A tariff would be one thought.


----------

